
Town by town, local journalism is dying in plain sight - mudil
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/town-town-local-journalism-dying-plain-sight-61586430
======
mudil
Because your apps and your phone know who you are and what is your home town,
they deliver targeted ads. Who needs a local newspaper if Candy Crush delivers
the ad for a local business? Your local newspaper competes with Candy Crush
for ad revenues. All thanks to surveillance capitalism business model. As
simple as that...

